# Some Zens



## Bean_counter (Sep 10, 2016)

Here are some more pens I photo'd for my Etsy page and decided to post a couple here as well.

1-Amboyna Burl
2-Yellow Cedar Burl from @manbuckwal 
3-Red, White, and Blue swirled alumilite
4-Buckeye Burl from Tom as well

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 10, 2016)

Handsome pens ! I do like those kits

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet! I love those kits where'd you get 'em?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Sweet! I love those kits where'd you get 'em?


Thanks Kevin. I get the from craft supplies USA


----------



## deltatango (Sep 10, 2016)

Beautiful work-

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 10, 2016)

Top notch! What do they sell for?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 10, 2016)

Well  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Top notch! What do they sell for?



No one knows why they sell. They just do.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 10, 2016)

Good looking Zens Mike -one of my favorite

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2016)

Great pens Mikey!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 11, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Top notch! What do they sell for?



Thanks Robert I have them listed between 65-80$ with the Amboyna and Yellow Corn Bread being at the top end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

